# trains



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It should not be a problem for you. They bees will be higher up in the air than the height of the train by the time they get to it.


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

That's definately a problem. If you ever lived 100ft from a rail you know how bad it is. I did in Selersville, PA. Lake Lenape. 
50 feet from the tracks, that's a ton of vibration, noise, pollution, worse than mowing your grass every day by them, I wouldn't do it, 
there is no way no how could you pay me to put bees near that heavy vibe, and noise.
That's worse that predators abusing the hive every night.
just because bees might/may be able to fly over them doesn't mean it's ok or they should be all good.


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

I have hives 30 ft from some tracks they are close to the river so there is tremendous forage up and down the river banks and the railroad tracks Those hives are some of my best roducers


----------



## rayray (Apr 30, 2017)

Mine have been in for 8 weeks now with no apparent problems, just put the second box on. I did face the the hive away from the tracts


----------



## Viking Bees (Apr 10, 2018)

This post is for others who, like me, came to this thread because they were worried about the trains. I have my hives about 50 feet from the tracks and about 200 feet from an intersection with trains going by and blowing their horns several times per day. The bees don't care, the deer don't care, the rabbits don't care, the birds don't care and so now I don't worry about it. On a recent trip to Oregon I got to shop at the Brushy Mountain store in Wilsonville and they have several hives within spitting distance from the train tracks. three trains went by while I was there and I watched their bees who seemed unaffected by the trains. I was worried when I first decided to locate my hives but I have no concerns now.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

My brother is an EHS person for CSX railway here in the eastern U.S. He tells me it is common to have to remove swarms from their rail cars around the mobile station. He asked a year or so ago if I could remove a ball of bees from the side of one of their box cars. I said sure but I'm not driving 400 miles to peel some strange bees off of a metal plate in AHB country. I couldn't take off from work on short notice anyway. Thanks but no thanks...


----------

